# reset quantum programmer



## peer888sp4 (Jan 6, 2009)

morning

does anybody know if it's possible to reset the quantum programmer from qsi? 
The reasen from my question is that I can't programm my qsi magnum decoder with it anymore, with my massoth navigator I can, so the decoder is ok

peer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

if you hook it up and try to read the loco information, what does it do? 

I suspect you have a software problem, or maybe something else. 

Can you be a bit more specific, what exactly are you trying to do? download a file, change a cv? 

Clearly the massoth navigator cannot download a QSI sound file... so you must be talking CV's.. are you programming on the main, or using a programming track with the massoth? 

Greg


----------



## peer888sp4 (Jan 6, 2009)

ha greg

I can't make contact with the decoder with the quantum CV manager so I can't read loco info or cv's, download files etc. etc. I (it worked perfectly for a while) the only message I get is Unable to read Mfg ID, status 1.

I am trying to change the cv's,

I am using new track and/or clean rollers and the loco wheels also are clean, so there is not a contactproblem 

The software is updated and the decoder is responding to the massoth central. I am using for both (massoth and quantum) a programmming track and or rollers. 

peer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Peer, sorry to seem to drag this out. 

So the massoth is being used on the programming track? Just confirming... and you ARE defininitely using the programming track "service mode"... ( I know other systems can use the same track leads for mainline and programming track). 

So the Massoth can read CV 1, 2, 3, etc? 

Definitely take the loco off the rollers, they are of course not needed in service mode... 

Now make sure you have all other lights turned off and smoke unit turned off on the loco... what loco is this? 

If this fails, then try pulling the QSI out, and just hooking the programming track directly to the QSI... 

another completely different problem could be the USB driver needs updating/reinstallation, and the program may need updating...

I assume you are using the Q2CVmanager, right? 


Regards, Greg


----------



## peer888sp4 (Jan 6, 2009)

ha greg

the massoth is being used to the programming track, for the qsi i use both the service and operation mode, the programm doesn't response.

i don't use them on the same time.

the massoth can read out the decoder and program it

all lights are out and the smoke unit also, it is a c-16

what do you mean by try pulling the qsi out and hook it directly on the qsi?

the usb drivers and the program are updated and reinstalled

i am using the Q2vmanager

regards 

peer


----------



## peer888sp4 (Jan 6, 2009)

afternoon gents

I bought a new programmer, and everything is working fine now. 

What the proble is or was with the old one Ii don't know. I haven't got an answer from QSI yet and I don't think get one in the future.


peer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds defective. You did not send in the old one for repair/warranty? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## peer888sp4 (Jan 6, 2009)

no greg 

I had it with the old one, and with the not answering on my e-mail from QSI I decided to buy a new one, the dollar is cheap compared to the euro. 
I ordered it last thursday by caboose hobbies and it was delivered yesterday, a lot faster I think than sending the old one to QSI. 

Peer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I'd still try to send the old one back if it can be done cheaply. I gather you are in Europe ordering directly from the USA. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## peer888sp4 (Jan 6, 2009)

yep greg 

Living in the netherlands. 
Perhaps I sent it back for a couple of weeks. I am enjoying the new one first for a while. 

peer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a new software, and a new firmware update for the programmer, I noticed this last weekend... 

(the programmer firmware is updated when you try to program a loco) 

It might be worth a try on your old programmer. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## peer888sp4 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok thanks greg

gr. peer


----------

